
HTC plans to 'fully defend itself' against Apple's patent suit - aaronbrethorst
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/03/htc_plans_to_fully_defend_itself_against_apples_patent_suit.html?ana=from_rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TechFlash+%28TechFlash+-+Seattle%27s+Technology+News+Source%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
aaronbrethorst
FTA:

"HTC disagrees with Apple’s actions and will fully defend itself. HTC strongly
advocates intellectual property protection and will continue to respect other
innovators and their technologies as we have always done, but we will continue
to embrace competition through our own innovation as a healthy way for
consumers to get the best mobile experience possible."

